# Ladder diagrams



## Canada eh (Mar 24, 2014)

Auto cad electrical is what we use and I've never had any issues.


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## bushwhacker (Jun 30, 2012)

*Free*

Looking for just a basic program, maybe free or cheap, PC or i-pad


----------



## JW Splicer (Mar 15, 2014)

Saw a guy use cad before, don't know how well it works? The drawings were nice though.


----------



## danhasenauer (Jun 10, 2009)

EZ Schematics
Very basic and inexpensive. Customizable as well.
Produced by an Electrician for Electricians.
AutoCad is expensive and you need to take classes to comprehend what it is capable of doing.


----------



## GuessLogical (Jan 17, 2015)

Autodesk's AutoCad Electrical is a powerful program but requires a great deal of set up before using it. I use it for very complex systems but something with minimal I/O I just use AutoCad.

If you can't afford the above mentioned programs you might check out Draftsight by Dssault Systems (makers of Solidworks). It pretty much looks and acts like AutoCad and its free.

Heres the link:

http://www.3ds.com/products-services/draftsight-cad-software/offerings/

GL


----------



## Nom Deplume (Jul 21, 2013)

The Constructor is very good and can run the circuits.
http://www.cmhsoftware.com


----------



## STEM (Jan 16, 2015)

AutoCAD 360 is FREE for your iPad/iPhone.
http://www.autodesk.com/products/autocad-360/overview

FREECAD is an open source FREE 3D modeller for your PC but with patience will produce 2D electrical drawings.
http://www.freecadweb.org/

Search for more yourself:
https://www.google.ca/search?q=free...urceid=chrome&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8#q=free+2d+CAD


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

danhasenauer said:


> EZ Schematics
> Very basic and inexpensive. Customizable as well.
> Produced by an Electrician for Electricians.
> AutoCad is expensive and you need to take classes to comprehend what it is capable of doing.


I will second the advice. EZ Schematics is simple and easy to use. Its much easier than autocad. Costs less and you can be drawing today. The learning curve is short.
Several of us use it and like it.
The owner and designer is also a member here.
You can send him a PM. His name is Dan.
http://www.electriciantalk.com/members/wdestar-2919/


----------



## DesignerMan (Jun 13, 2008)

GuessLogical said:


> Autodesk's AutoCad Electrical is a powerful program but requires a great deal of set up before using it. I use it for very complex systems but something with minimal I/O I just use AutoCad.
> 
> If you can't afford the above mentioned programs you might check out Draftsight by Dssault Systems (makers of Solidworks). It pretty much looks and acts like AutoCad and its free.
> 
> ...


I used AutoCAD at my previous employer, then when I went out on my own I started using Draftsight.
Works the same as AutoCAD (few less bells and whistles) and it's free.
I have since purchased the professional version for far less than a seat of AutoCAD.
I would highly recommend it. :thumbsup:


----------

